# 12 to 11 slow on cassette then ...



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I loosen the barrel & its okay from 12 to 11 but now goin 11 to 12 is slow,on the repair stand its okay ,on the bike I encounter these problems,anyone?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds like a sticky cable to me.

What series Shimano? I have seen a few cables frayed in the shifter causing all kinds of weird problems also.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

its 7800 ,its happening on my caad 10 & Merckx lxm,on the repair it shifts fine but while riding it takes its time ,if I loosen goin into the 11 its fine but then goin back up to the 12 its slooow,cables are good ,maybe spray some silicone somewhere


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Make sure your high limit isn't a bit tight.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Doc_D said:


> Make sure your high limit isn't a bit tight.


it just might be that ,I usually keep them maybe a lil too fine tuned.


----------

